# Brauche einen neuen Drucker



## AlreadyDead (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche einen neuen Drucker. Aktuell habe ich einen alten *HP DeskJet 3055Ae*, bei dem mir permanent die Patronen austrocknen. Wir drucken nicht viel. Ab und zu mal ein Retourlabel oder ein Formular. 

Ich habe überlegt einen Laserdrucker zu kaufen, da Toner weniger anfällig fürs Austrocknen sind (?). 
Problem dabei ist, wir bräuchten einen S/W und Farbdrucker. Die Preise dafür sind jedoch immens und ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Marke da am besten ist, gerade was Drittanbieter-Toner betrifft.

Was meint ihr? Tintenstrahl- oder Laserdrucker und welches Gerät wäre, gerade im Bezug auf Folgekosten, zu empfehlen?

Budget: ca. 200€
Anforderungen: S/W & Farbdruck
Alles was darüber hinausgeht, ob WLAN oder BT, Scan, Fax, Duplexdruck ist nicht relevant für uns.

Danke!


----------



## fotoman (30. Januar 2021)

Du druckst quasi nichts (Tintenstrahler sollten bei korrekter Behandlung nur eintrocken, wenn man nicht mind. monatlich eine Seite druckt) und machst Dir Gedanken um die Folgekosten eines Farblasers?

Klar, ich kenne nur meine Druckvolumen. Meinen HP LaserJet Pro 200 Color M251n habe ich 2014 im Angebot (130€) gekauft (als Ersatz für einen >15 Jahren alten HP Laserjet 6L (S/W) und einen eingetrockneten billigen Tintenstrahler) und im Schnitt bis Ende 2019 vieleicht 50 S/W Seiten pro Jahr und dazu u.U. insg. 100 Vollfarb-Seiten (A4 Bilder) gedruckt. Erst seit Corona ist er mehr im Einsatz (geschätzt 200 Seiten). Er motzt zwar sein mehr wie einem Jahr herum, dass die schwarze Patrone "fast" leer wäre, der Nachkauf liegt aber seit einem Jahr im Schrank.

Wenn ich jetzt Toner kaufe (Original, nur der ist für mich garantiert Dokumentenecht, was derzeit halt bei mir wichtig ist), dann bin ich dafür den dreifachen Druckerpreis los (60-70€ je Toner, also 250-300€ für Farbe+S/W).

Alternativ verschrotte ich das Gerät und kaufe mir im Angebot ein neues. Oder ich fahre für jeden Ausdruck in die Firma, kaufe mir Fremdtoner für 50€ und hoffe, dass der besser ist wie die Fremd-Tinte in meinem Tintenstrahler und der Drucker damit vernünftig druckt.

Ach so, das Laser steht auch gerne mal 6 Monate ungenutzt in der Ecke und verstaubt. Drucker abstauben, Steckerleiste und Drucker anschalten, exkat eine Seite drucken und alles wieder ausschalten. Bisher war jede erste Druckseite immer nutzbar (außer, ich habe den Druckertreiber nicht auf Fotopapier umgeschaltet). Sowas hat noch kein Tintenstrahler bei mir geschafft, der nicht quasi täglich genutzt wurde.

Bei mir kommt nie wieder in Tintenstrahler ins Haus. Vermutlich aber auch kein HP-Drucker mehr. Außer ich weiss vorher, dass bei dem ausgesuchten Modell HP-Onlinewahn nicht vorhanden ist, den HP noch stärker wie andere Hersteller bei (günsitgen) Tintenstrahlern einführt.

Wenn ich mir die Diskussionen zu Farblasern auf mydealz durchlese, dann scheinen derzeit Brother Farblaser am günstigsten in den Folgekosten (Fremdtoner) zu sein. Günstige Lexmark  scheinen in den Folgekosten ähnlich hoch zu liegen wie (mein) HP.


----------



## AlreadyDead (30. Januar 2021)

Brother Farblaser; MyDealz nachgucken


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

AlreadyDead schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Tintenstrahl- oder Laserdrucker und welches Gerät wäre, gerade im Bezug auf Folgekosten, zu empfehlen?


Beides würde ich machen.

Ich hab einen Samsung ML-1210 und einen Epson R285 für die Farbdrucke.
Beide steinalt und gut gewartet.

Da die Geräte längst ausverkauft sind, könnte man folgende wählen:
1. Kyocera FS 1041 für die Schwarz-Weiß-Drucke:
- https://geizhals.de/kyocera-fs-1041-1102m23nl2-a1897757.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  ,

2. Canon Pixma TS 6350 für die Farbdrucke:
- https://geizhals.de/canon-pixma-ts6350-schwarz-3774c006-a2123855.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  .

Der Kyocera FS 1041 ist langlebig und fast wartungsfrei.
Die Toner sind günstig.
Nimm die mittelpreisigen (um die 20 ... 30 EUR), bei den billigen ärgerst du Dich nur über die schlechte Druckqualität oder klemmende Mechanik aufgrund von Verarbeitungsmängeln.

Der Canon Pixma TS 6350 ist ein gutes AIO-Gerät.
Der Scanner hat eine ordentliche Qualität, die Bildqualität ist gut, der Patronenpreis ist mittlerweile günstig (kompatible) und man kann bedenkenlos kompatibel Patronen verwenden.

WLAN ist auch vorhanden und funktioniert gut, ebenso AirPrint (nicht getestet von mir).




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtIwQtBVAHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  .

Der Druckkopf ist ausbaubar mit kleinen Verrenkungen.
Also kann man auch bei stark verklebtem Kopf die Sache wieder funktionsfähig machen.

Die Verfügbarkeit ist zur Zeit wegen Corona nicht so gut, aber alle paar Tage sind Geräte um 120 ... 140 EUR verfügbar, da muß man ein bißchen suchen.

Verfügbare Alternativen wären:
https://geizhals.de/canon-pixma-tr8550-schwarz-2233c009-a1680156.html?v=l&hloc=at&hloc=de  - teurer,
https://geizhals.de/canon-pixma-ts5350-schwarz-3773c006-a2123786.html?v=l&hloc=at&hloc=de - billiger, klappriger.

Viel Glück!


----------



## AlreadyDead (30. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank. Den Kyocera habe ich für 107€ gekauft und wegen des Canon Farbdruckers, schaue ich die Tage noch mal.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Pixelboy (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo Already Dead, taach auch  
Schau mal bei Cyberport da habe ich auch einen gekauft (B - Ware  ) war nichts dran, nur Karton leicht
beschädigt !
Die haben z. Z. den im Angebot  > 189,00€   passt doch in dein Budget   Druckt auch > A3 <
B-Ware HP OfficeJet Pro 7720 Multifunktionsdrucker Scanner Kopierer Fax WLAN A3​V.G. Pixelboy


----------



## AlreadyDead (30. Januar 2021)

Pixelboy schrieb:


> Hallo Already Dead, taach auch
> Schau mal bei Cyberport da habe ich auch einen gekauft (B - Ware  ) war nichts dran, nur Karton leicht
> beschädigt !
> Die haben z. Z. den im Angebot  > 189,00€   passt doch in dein Budget   Druckt auch > A3 <
> B-Ware HP OfficeJet Pro 7720 Multifunktionsdrucker Scanner Kopierer Fax WLAN A3​V.G. Pixelboy


Ist der günstig in den Folgekosten? So wie der empfohlene Canon?


----------



## Pixelboy (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo Already Dead !
Sorry vergiss den Drucker hatte übersehen >> Tinte    

L.G. Pixelboy


----------



## AlreadyDead (30. Januar 2021)

Pixelboy schrieb:


> Hallo Already Dead !
> Sorry vergiss den Drucker hatte übersehen >> Tinte
> 
> L.G. Pixelboy


Alles gut, lt. Empfehlung soll ich ja einen Laser, mit einem Tintengerät kombinieren. Diese 2 Geräte-Schiene sagt mir zu. Es geht mir nur wirklich darum, dass ich auch gute Drittanbieter Patronen nehmen kann, falls doch mal wieder was austrocknet


----------



## fotoman (30. Januar 2021)

AlreadyDead schrieb:


> Brother Farblaser; MyDealz nachgucken


Was auch immer Du damit sagen willst. Es gibt auch masseweise andere Angebotsplattformen.



AlreadyDead schrieb:


> Alles gut, lt. Empfehlung soll ich ja einen Laser, mit einem Tintengerät kombinieren.


Auch das wird Dir wieder eintrocken. Es gibt keinen Tintenstrahler, der das nicht tut, wenn man ihn ein paar Monate nicht nutzt. Auch dann nicht, wenn er immer korrekt in den Schlafmodus geschickt wird, bei jedem Einschalten erst einmal Massen von Tinte durch die Düsen jagt und man ihn zwischnezeitlich niemals vom Strom getrennt hat.

Genauso wie es keine Farblaser gibt, der an die Fotoqualität eines guten Tintenstrahlers kommt.

Und wenn es bei hohem Druckaufkommen gümnstoig sein soll, gewinnen auch ein paar wenige Tintenstrahler.

Den Lexmark CS417dn gab es vor kurzem für 100€, Rebuild Toner für 40-50€ (mal 4).
Oder ein Canon i-SENSYS LBP621Cw für 185€ (ohne Angebot) und auch 40-50€ (mal 4) für Fremdtoner.
Brother Farblaser sind ohne Angebot zu teuer.

Komfort (= man muss sich nicht alle paar Wochen um seinen Drucker kümmern und lässt Hochglanzbilder ausbelichten) kostet halt.

"gute Drittanbieter Patronen" kosten auch. Der HP hat hoffentlich immer noch die Druckköpfe in der Patronen, damit durch den Austausch der Patronen die Köpfe auch wieder drei sind und man bei günstigenPatronen nur wieder anfängt seine Farben zu kalibrieren. Außerdem musst Du die Patronen auch zu Hause liegen haben, wenn Du Farbausdrucke garantiert zeitnah in der Hand halten möchtest.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

Pixelboy schrieb:


> B-Ware HP OfficeJet Pro 7720 Multifunktionsdrucker Scanner Kopierer Fax WLAN A3
> V.G. Pixelboy


Laß den HP Office Jet  7720 weg.
Das ist ein riesen Trumm und die Bildqualität ist ... sehr bescheiden.

Der Canon hat eine wesentlich höhere Druckqualität und A3 hab ich seit 40 Jahren nicht privat gedruckt.

Das Eintrocknen kann man verhindern, indem man:
- den Drucker immer am Netzt läßt,
- ihn nur über die Anbschalttaste abschaltet und
- alle 4 Wochen ein A6-Foto mit höchster Qualität ausdruckt.

Gibt es trotzdem mal Streifen, noch ein A6-Foto hinterherjagen.
Der R 285 von mir ist das beste Beispiel.

Der hat empfindliche Pigmenttinte, die wesentlich schneller eintrocknet, als die Dye-Tinte des Canon.
Mit obiger Wartung druckt er jetzt seit 14 Jahren ununterbrochen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2021)

Wir haben den Brother DCP-J572DW
und sind damit super zufrieden.
Der reinigt sich auch mehrmals die Woche automatisch selber.
Dann kann eigentlich nichts austrocknen.
Und nachgemachte Patronen schluckt der auch. So spart man Geld.

Edit: Der ist wohl nicht mehr lieferbar. Aber es gibt bestimmt neuere Modelle davon.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir haben den Brother DCP-J572DW
> und sind damit super zufrieden.
> ...
> Edit: Der ist wohl nicht mehr lieferbar. Aber es gibt bestimmt neuere Modelle davon.


Brother hat eine Achillesferse: die Tintenzusammensetzung.
Das sind bestimmte Anteile von Glyzerin drin.

Fehlen die in den kompatiblen Patronen, bilden sich kleine Tintenklümpchen,
Die setzen sich dann im Feinstfilter vor dem Druckkopf fest.

Da Brother ein Tintenschlauchsystem verwendet, gibt e immer mehr Klumpen, die nicht verreingt werden können.
Irgendwann ist der Filter dann zu.

Dann ist meist ein Kopftausch fällig wegen Übertemperatur.
Der Kopf kostet 100.- EUR bei kleinen Geräten und der Wechsel meist 200.- EUR wegen der Komplexität der Geräte und des festen Kopfes.

Die Bildqualität ist beim Canon auch meist besser und die kompatiblen Patronen billiger.


----------



## Schori (31. Januar 2021)

Habe mir vor kurzem einen Canon pixma G6050 gekauft. Ist zwar in der Anschaffung teurer aber dafür kostet die Tinte fast nix.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Brother hat eine Achillesferse: die Tintenzusammensetzung.
> Das sind bestimmte Anteile von Glyzerin drin.
> 
> Fehlen die in den kompatiblen Patronen, bilden sich kleine Tintenklümpchen,
> ...


Achso ok. Das wusste ich nicht. Wir hatten schon mal einen Brother aber der lief mit Windows 10 nicht richtig wegen den älteren Treiber. Den hatten wir bestimmt 5 Jahre im Betrieb und nie Probleme.


----------



## sp01 (15. Februar 2021)

Ich hoffe s ist in Ordnung das ich mich einfach hier dranhänge.
Mein derzeitiger HP Dekjet F2480 hat seid neustem Problem Paper ein zu ziehen, mit etwas "Nachdruck" klappt es dann auch. Da ich ihn die letzten 2Jahre er als Scanner anstelle eines Druckers verwendet habe, fällt es mir erst jetzt auf.

Mein Druckvolumen würde ich auf 1-10 Seiten / Monat beschreiben
Würde gerne wider ein Tintenstrahl benutzen, Laser usw. waren teurer und nicht ungefährlich (Büro=Schlafzimmer).
Der neue sollte nun auch WiFi, USB und am besten mit PC und Apple(iPhone/iPad) kompatible sein.
Drucker sollte möglichst kompakt sein, der Platz im Zimmer ist begrenzt
Preislich dachte ich an unter 200 Euro, alles andere dauert zu lange damit es sich rechnet


----------

